

NLP with Julia [JuliaCon Video] - yarapavan
http://www.juliabloggers.com/natural-language-processing-with-julia/

======
yarapavan
Direct Youtube Link:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrFxjE44COc&feature=youtube_g...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrFxjE44COc&feature=youtube_gdata)

